# Opinions on best covers used today



## bcurtis65 (Apr 27, 2011)

What are the covers of choice (weenie or conventional) being used in the field today. Purdy, Corona, Wooster, Rollerlite etc. Feed back very much appreciated.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

i like purdy white doves ,and purdy 6 inch 3/8 mini covers:thumbsup:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I like anything microfiber 10mm 15mm and the BM Aura sleeves.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Purdy Colossus. Save your shoulders and try them! Being a cloth like material,they hold more paint than other types of covers and require less pressure to apply the paint.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

not saying these are the best, but the best around here: I use Purdy white dove...they seem to shed less fibers. That is my main issue. On a standard wall I use 3/8 nap.

Weenies are a favorite too for small closet or bathroom. I usually reach for anything that is not the pink color...major fuzz(unless doing a fascia or something in safe distance from eyes.
....can't think of the names of white ones. I usually shop at SW because that is the store for paints here...could also order online, I guess.

I would try others.


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

sagebrush123 said:


> not saying these are the best, but the best around here: I use Purdy white dove...they seem to shed less fibers. That is my main issue. On a standard wall I use 3/8 nap.
> 
> Weenies are a favorite too for small closet or bathroom. I usually reach for anything that is not the pink color...major fuzz(unless doing a fascia or something in safe distance from eyes.
> ....can't think of the names of white ones. I usually shop at SW because that is the store for paints here...could also order online, I guess.
> ...


 


3/8 inch nap on a standard wall????


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Goode Painters said:


> 3/8 inch nap on a standard wall????


 I would consider drywall a smooth surface therefore I use 3/8 nap which is designed for smooth applications. I too like the purdy white dove or wooster pro dooz. Do any of you guys use 1/2 inch nap? It holds more paint, but I would think the finish wouldn't be as good.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

3/8=enamel

1/2=flat 





just my rule of thumb .............if its a full size wall i'll use 1/2 for satin/egg/low etc just not SEMI-GLOSS.......SEMI always gets the 3/8, no exceptions there


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I would consider drywall a smooth surface therefore I use 3/8 nap which is designed for smooth applications. I too like the purdy white dove or wooster pro dooz. Do any of you guys use 1/2 inch nap? It holds more paint, but I would think the finish wouldn't be as good.


Referring to Wooster Super Fabs, Purdy Golden Eagle, pro doo z, white doves, ultra3000 and the like.

The same finish can be achieved using a 3/8" cover or a 3/4" cover. Its an application/productivity issue. I'll use a 3/4" nap with flats or eggshell for productivity. After the majority of the paint is released - I then work the previous area smooth. All a 3/4" cover does for me is give me longer runs. Some guys dont bother to lay off, they just roll randomly and keep going. These are the heavy finishes you probably run across on repaints.

If I roll a 16' high foyer or great room, its with a 3/4" cover so I can easily do 8' solid runs and wet an area to lay off and keep things wet moving forward on such long runs.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I can't pick a cover unless I know which product. 

If I had to pick just a general cover, Whizz 1/2," but it absolutely sucks with some products, Aura being one of them.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> I can't pick a cover unless I know which product.
> 
> If I had to pick just a general cover, Whizz 1/2," but it absolutely sucks with some products, Aura being one of them.


My go to cover is the Pro-Doo Z 1/2, but I generally use the same products. I will go to a shorter nap if a finer finish is required. 

I like the micro fibers with Aura.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I can't pick a cover unless I know which product.
> 
> If I had to pick just a general cover, Whizz 1/2," but it absolutely sucks with some products, Aura being one of them.


I hope paint contractors at your store appreciate you. :thumbsup:


----------



## crazyson2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

I like the Purdy White Doves as a good all around cover. Reasonable price, good availability, and never had a problem with shedding. Definitely need to marinade them before starting though. Pro Doo Z is nice too.

Been using a Whizz microfiber for Gardz lately. Tried it with eggshell on a wall in a real deep brown. Finish turned out nice, but it seemed slower and didn't seem that much different overall to justify the slowness.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have experimented around with some that have been suggested here, and have gone back to my fav which is a super fab 1/2. And i like it with Aura.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use Lambswool and some Purdy covers mostly.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> I have experimented around with some that have been suggested here, and have gone back to my fav which is a super fab 1/2. And i like it with Aura.


Noticed they shed more than they used to. In fact, the reason I liked them so much was because they didnt shed. (back in the day)

I dont use a 5-in-1 to scrape the paint out of them, just my hand as best I can before washing. Then once spun, I take the shop vac nozzle attachment to it while its damp. If its dry when it comes time to paint, I will soak it, spin it then vac it. Noticed some shedding after the 3rd use but it was minimal in comparison to new.


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

I like Wooster Avalon, but they're hard to come by. PS guys tell me they don't sell, too expensive. I told them roller covers don't sell themselves you have to sell them. Great cover. Hold a lot of material and last a good long time. Pack your ceiling rollers up and take them to the next job. And no lint, right from the plastic to the pan. Huh Jack? I found your review.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

jsheridan, I'm wrapping covers constantly. No point cleaning them when you're going to need them for 2nd coat and touchups. They stay wet in plastic for a month if kept out of direct sunlight.


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I use Lambswool and some Purdy covers mostly.


 
i like the Lambswool as well. Some guys dont like the finish it leaves, i do. I really love how all they release all the paint. Also, cleaning the lambswool covers takes a fraction of the time of other covers!!


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

-ceilings: 1/2 inch Superfab, (only on ceilings because they do shed now), or Purdy White dove. If a sheen is used for a bathroom ceiling then I'll switch to what I use for the walls.

-walls: either 3/8 or 1/2 Purdy White Dove, Aura roller, or Whizz Microfiber depending on the sheen. Pro-dooz are ok, but they didnt seem to perform as well as the White Doves IMO.

-mini-roller covers: microfiber Xtrasorb 4inchers

-trim, (especially when you want a really smooth finish)...1 inch Colossus joking.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> jsheridan, I'm wrapping covers constantly. No point cleaning them when you're going to need them for 2nd coat and touchups. They stay wet in plastic for a month if kept out of direct sunlight.


We are finishing a job we started last November. All but a few of our sleeves we wrapped and left there were still "fresh".

When I pack them they are soaked!


----------



## Drunk Painter (Apr 29, 2011)

Goode Painters said:


> i like the Lambswool as well. Some guys dont like the finish it leaves, i do. I really love how all they release all the paint. Also, cleaning the lambswool covers takes a fraction of the time of other covers!!


I agree with you. lambswool covers hold a lot of paint and easy to clean last long as well.


----------

